# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Đón Hội Trăng Rằm 2014 tại The Cliff Resort

## The Cliff

[Đón Hội Trăng Rằm]
Trung Thu, 2014
Thứ 7 ngày 06 tháng 09 năm 2014

Giá trọn gói: 2,499,00 VND / đêm cho 2 người
Bao gồm:
- 01 phòng Azul
- Gala Dinner
- Đưa đón tại ga Phan Thiết

Miễn phí:
- Bánh trung thu
- Trà nóng
- Lồng đèn (dành riêng cho trẻ em)

Cùng các hoạt động giải trí đặc sắc khác như:
- Trò chơi dân gian "Bịt mắt gõ trống, gõ niêu"
- Tạo hình bánh dẻo
- Rước đèn cùng Hằng Nga và chú Cuội
- Vé xem phim miễn phí tại rạp phim Mini của The Cliff

Và đừng quên tham gia cuộc thi ảnh "Gia Đình Vui Trăng" đang diễn ra trên fanpage có tổng giá trị giải thưởng lên đến 17,500,000 VND, xem thêm tại: https://www.facebook.com/TheCliffVie...ype=1&theaterU

Hotline: 0903 594 564 - (08) 3824 1548


*HAPPY MID-AUTUMN 2014*
Saturday, September 06th

Mid-Autumn Package: 2,499,000 VND/night for 2

Package Includes:

01 Azul Room

Moon Dinner

Pick up at train station

Free mooncake & hot tea

Free lantern (only for children)

And other activities: Folk games (Hit the drums and pots, Molding moon cake)

Lantern procession with "Hang Nga fairy and chu Cuoi"

Free movie tickets

Don't forget to join the photos contest on our Facebook fanpage with a total 17,500,000 VND prize. For more information: https://www.facebook.com/TheCliffVie...type=1&theater

Hotline: 0903 594 564 - (08) 3824 1548

----------

